# Progress of my choc and tan line :)



## Oakelm (Oct 17, 2009)

Hi all
Not been on for a while but been busy in the mouse shed. Starting to get happier with some of the results im now seeing. I couldnt originally find much start up stock of chocs so had to work with what I had.
These are the current young bucks I am growing on from a few litters before deciding which one or two is going to be best to use.

I know they still need a lot of work but had the variety or bare bones of the variety for only nearly a year now and only really been selecting for traits in this line for the last 6 months so not bad so far. Just doesnt seem to be enough choc and choc/tan out there at the minute.
Overhead view








Group shot, can clearly see the darker chocs in the bunch








Front of a cute but very young mouse, he was terrorising his siblings so went in with some bigger boys and seems fine with them.








And a random pic so you can see the tan better, its getting there


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Nice rich chocolate, and the tan is coming in pretty good.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

they look decent enough.Will you manage to get to the P/borough show on Oct the 10th.You might be able to arrange collection of some fresh stock to put into them there.I'm picking a few dutch up after much umming and aahing.


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

Ah well done! Tan in the buba even looks richer than it's (mother?) in the 2nd picture.


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

They look yummy, I always liked choc tans


----------



## Oakelm (Oct 17, 2009)

megzilla92 said:


> Ah well done! Tan in the buba even looks richer than it's (mother?) in the 2nd picture.


Not mum, random older male mouse, it's the boy growing on tubs, he kept beating up the mice his own age from his litter so put him in with the older boys who are still growing themselves and all is calm once more.

Can't make Peterborough, been a little poor on my show attendance this year, but I can see ways to improve using current mice so not in desperate need of any new blood yet. Hopefully have decent enough ones to show by next year, ears and head especially are still to be worked on.
Getting there slowly but surely


----------



## Taegan (Sep 13, 2010)

in the 2nd picture the mouse closest to the left hand side looks the most darkest and chocolate colour. still they all excellent


----------

